
Ask HN: What online service would you like to see exist that does not? - evsamsonov
I&#x27;ve done a ton of enterprise web development in the past 8 years and I would like to develop some new open source project that people would happy to use and run it as an online service.
======
mtmail
Don't let the few responses/upvotes discourage you. The question comes up
almost every week (similarly "what service would you pay $10 or more per month
for?"). I think it's better to listen in on non-technical forums or FB groups.
E.g. dentists, logistics companies, construction, researchers. A friend
recently started an app for pharmacies.

------
navjack27
I want a service that uses machine learning to read me Dril tweets in Jack
Nicholson's voice. I don't ask for much.

------
neomech
The oasis

